
Show HN: Redirectssl – redirect naked domain with SSL anywhere - dubcanada
https://redirectssl.com
======
dubcanada
Hello Everyone!

I always had troubles with Google App Engine, Heroku, Platform.sh, etc and
getting that [http://domain.com](http://domain.com) work with an SSL and
redirect correctly without the ability to use an APEX, or ALIAS domain record.

So I made a tool that allows you to do just that (among other things).

Let me know if you have any questions!

